# I'm cheshirecat813



## cheshirecat813 (Mar 12, 2012)

Im 18 i have 4 rodents a mouse named trixx, two gerbils named synsyster and vengeance and a Chinese dwarf hamster named reverend tholomew plague


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## cheshirecat813 (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice names! Glad to have you here.


----------



## cheshirecat813 (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks could you look at my other post i really need it answered please


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## cheshirecat813 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## cheshirecat813 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Pwuahaha! Love the names especially your hammys. 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cheshirecat813 (Mar 12, 2012)

rev








veng








syn








trixx


----------



## Trlover (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey sis


----------

